# Lombardini Diesel Manuals



## svcguy (Dec 21, 2010)

Thought I would mention this site to those running Italian vineyard tractors or any of the other units with Lombardini diesels. They offer user and complete shop manuals for their engines, hopefully other manufacturers will take note:

LOMBARDINI SERVICE

You choose the language you are wanting to deal in at the top (flags), then the applicable manuals by group.


----------



## svcguy (Dec 21, 2010)

*Lombardini engine maintenance*

I have a Goldoni Base 20 with about 200 hours on it that is in the shop for maintenance. It has a Lombardini air cooled diesel, a common industrial motor. Lombardini calls for 100 hour maintenance to be done for the cooling fins. That requires removing the blower housing, then the tin work surrounding the piston jugs. The tractor looks like brand new, but I thought I would check the blower housing just for interest. When I removed it, I was shocked. It looked like a squirrel had been nesting in it and was filled with dirt. I used a shop vac to remove the debris, then blew it all out carefully with compressed air. It's a hassle to remove the tin work, but thought I should remove it to ensure it was completely clear. This is a picture of what was still under the tin on the rear cylinder (the front was about the same). These engines are very robust, but apparently do need the fin maintenance. Just a heads up for anyone with an Italian vineyard tractor. I am going to mount a quarter inch screen on the blower housing inlet when I put it all back together.


----------

